# Sadzīves tehnika >  canon powershot s3 is

## andryha1

ir canon powershot s3 is ar saplēstu dislpeju.

izjaucot un saliekot displeju - fotoaparāts 5 reizes nopikst un izslēdzās ārā.
kas varētu būt par vainu? ieprieks sslēddzās iekšā.

----------


## Isegrim

Apmēram tā:

----------


## andryha1

::   ir veeerts apdomaat...

----------


## eostrix

algoritms nu bez gala labs, 
displejs tev beigās kādu bildi tad parāda to piecu pīkstienu laikā?

----------


## andryha1

nē, vispaar neko neparaada.  Izslēdzas.

----------

